# leds en el auto



## shaitan (Mar 16, 2010)

Alguien me podria ayudar a explicarme la instalacion de leds en las direccionales de mi 
automovil. ?   
Quiero instalar unos cuantos leds. unos 10 por direccional me recomiendan una instalacion en serie o paralela.?
Me seria de mucha ayuda, algun tutorial, fotos o algo por el estilo...



 muchas gracias por su tiempo....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 16, 2010)

Normalmente se utilizan led superflux piraña.

Normalmente se conectan en conjuntos serie paralelo.

Imaginate que cada led como una pila invertida de por ejemplo 3V (led blanco) como maximo puedes colocar 3+3+3+3=12V (me pase) 3+3+3=9V como maximo 3 led's.

Si quiero conectar 12 led debere hacer "4 Ramas paralelas de 3 LED"

En el caso de una alimentacion de 12V y led de 20mA calculo lq resistencia como

R=(12-9)/0.02


Hay calculadores de resistencias por la red.


----------



## shaitan (Mar 16, 2010)

tiopepe123 entonses puedo alimentar las 4 ramas paralelas de 3 leds con un solo cable de la vateria de 12 volts.?

Alguien que tenga algun esquema por ahi..? algunas fotos o algo.. un tutorial seria muy bienvenido...


----------



## charlyled (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola shaitan, no he entendido muy bien lo de las direccionales del coche, me imagino que serán los intermitentes no? 
Efectivamente puedes conectar las cuatro ramas en paralelo pero con mucho cuidado de las resistencias limitadoras dado que meterle una sobrecorriente al circuito puede ocasionarte bastantes problemas, pudiendo dañar el sistema eléctrico del coche a la larga. 
De todas formas ten cuidado con los elementos externos del coche, que si destacan mucho (es decir, el coche es muy antiguo) posiblemente a la hora de pasar un control o la revisión te pidan la homologación de los faros...
Voy a buscar de todas formas a ver si encuentro algún esquema eléctrico que te pueda valer.
Un saludo.


----------



## shaitan (Mar 17, 2010)

claro que si las " intermitentes " .  Entonses me parese perfecto, las 4 ramas en paralelo..

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo charlyled, me seria de mucha ayuda si encontraras el esquema electrico..


----------

